# Starting the New Year Out



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Today, we had our first day of training for the New Year. I'm just wondering what changes folks plan on for 2013? For our club it's all about working the next generation of puppies and handlers. Over the past year, what would you want to see different from your club and could those changes really help you out in the year to come?:-k


----------

